# Software > Linux >  Acx100 driver για Linux

## drf

Κυκλοφορεί στο sourceforge acx100 driver για linux...

Open Source Linux driver for wireless network cards (DWL-520+ PCI, DWL-650+ CardBus, GL-2422MP mini-PCI etc.) that are based on the entirely undocumented Texas Instruments ACX100 chip, for modern kernel versions (2.4.x - 2.6.x). BSD support planned.


Σχετικό link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/

----------


## Achille

Αν υπάρχει χορηγός αντίστοιχης κάρτας (πχ Dlink) μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω .deb πακέτο με τον driver για εύκολη εγκατάσταση σε Debian.

Δυστυχώς (μάλλον ευτυχώς  :: )δεν έχω τέτοια κάρτα στο ρεπερτόριό μου  ::

----------


## dti

Νομίζω 520+ έχει ο xaotikos, o ggeorgee, o hd-killer, o capvar κλπ.κλπ.

----------


## ggeorgan

Το site λέει ότι οι drivers για το debian της 520+ είναι ασταθείς.

----------


## Achille

Δε νομίζω ότι λέει κάτι συγκεκριμένα για το debian, πάντως ο driver είναι σε alpha version και σίγουρα είναι ασταθής, όπως λέει ο GGEORGAN.

Στη θέση σας δε θα αγόραζα Dlink-520+ για χρήση σε Linux, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Εδώ :
http://acx100.sourceforge.net/qwiki/ind ... =Successes

γράφει αυτά :
D-Link DWL520+
OS: Debian unstable
Kernel: 2.4.20/21/22 custom
Driver: 0.1h
Reporter: arnie. Mail: urnotwelcome _put-an-at-sign-here_ gmx.de
Firmware: acx100_pci.o binary linux driver v .903

----------


## Achille

Το Debian βγαίνει σε 3 distributions, stable, testing και unstable.
Αυτή τη στιγμή stable είναι το woody, το unstable ονομάζεται πάντα sid και περιέχει τελευταίες εκδόσεις από τα πάντα (βγαίνουνε καμια 20αριά πακέτα updates την ημέρα) ενώ το testing όταν ολοκληρωθεί θα αποτελέσει το επόμενο stable (επομένως είναι ανάμεσα στα 2).

Αυτός δοκίμασε τον binary driver που είχε βγάλει η TI σε Debian sid, και αν κρίνω από το URL μάλλον με επιτυχία.

Εμάς όμως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτός ο driver, αλλά ο open-source που είναι πιο πρόσφατος.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πώς φαίνεται ο γνώστης ! Ευχαριστώ achille. Οπότε, πού καταλήγεις, αξίζει να δοκιμάσουμε και 'μεις ή όχι ; Να σημειωθεί ότι αυτή η κάρτα (520+) διατίθεται σε πολύ καλή τιμή σε πολλά δικτυακά καταστήματα. Κατά το τέλος της επομένης εβδομάδας, πάντως, μπορώ να σου φέρω δύο που έχω για δοκιμές. Έχεις workbench PC για τις δοκιμές αυτές ;

----------


## BaBiZ

Μήπως έχετε βρει κανένα πρόγραμμα site survey για την dwl-520+ που να συνεργάζεται με τον driver? Έχω δεί (στο /var/log/messages) ότι όταν αλλάζεις σε managed mode την κάρτα κάνει κάποιο scan στα κανάλια και εμφανίζει τα SSID που βρίσκει. Αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο έτοιμο πρόγραμμα, ίσως κάτσω να παιδευτώ να το φτιάξω.....

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίδες όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω είμαι κάτοχος μιας DWL-520+ η οποία αυτόν τον καιρό έχει αντικατασταθεί απο μια cisco 340 οπότε την έχω και κάθετε.Εάν την θέλει κανείς για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή ας μου πει να του την παραχωρήσω(έτσι και αλλιώς δεν χρησιμοποιείται απο εμένα πουθενά).

----------


## Achille

GGEORGAN δεν θα την πρότεινα για χρήση σε Linux, με τα ίδια χρήματα μπορείς να αγοράσεις μια Netgear-311 που είναι Prism 2.5, διατίθεται από το Πλαίσιο (ελπίζω να έφερε νέες παρτίδες) και έχει και ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ.

Έχω μηχάνημα για workbench (είναι και PCI 2.2).

Θα το κανονίσουμε μόλις οργανωθώ και τελείωσω με τα links στο πολυτεχνείο.

----------


## nellios

Το έχω δοκιμάσει για το local wireless lan στο σπίτι. Πάζει κανονικά αλλά πέφτει το interface αδικαιολογητα συχνά.

----------


## sotirisk

::

----------


## Cha0s

> Το έχω δοκιμάσει για το local wireless lan στο σπίτι. Πάζει κανονικά αλλά πέφτει το interface αδικαιολογητα συχνά.


Πριν 2 χρόνια που τις δούλευα σε Fedora όταν δεν υπήρχε traffic για κάποια ώρα έκανε μόνη της disassosciate.

Γιαυτό είχα φτιάξει ένα bash script όπου έκανε 24/7 pings ανά κάποια ώρα ώστε να περνάνε συνέχεια Data και να μην πέφτει το connection.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση τότε είναι ότι στο scan δεν την έφτανε καμία κάρτα (με wireless tools).

Έπιανε και το παραμικρό beacon!

----------


## Acinonyx

Από ότι διάβασα ίσως πέφτει από υπερθέρμανση.

Αν χαμηλώσεις ισχύ δεν πρέπει έχει πρόβλημα. Παίζουν εδώ και μήνες 2 τέτοιες κάρτες σε slackware στον κόμβο awpnet. http://mrtg.awpnet.awmn/

----------


## ysam

Μα αν δεν κάνω λάθος το λέει και στο configuration του driver.. Γιαυτό και δεν έχει default full power αλλά 18dbm.

----------

